# Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas.



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

I need to quiet down my 3". i have a resonator, and a rear magnaflow muffler as of right now. If your turbo vr is quiet, please let me know the specs on your system. Thanks
Chris










_Modified by The Yoda at 9:40 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

The first thing I'd change is the resignator and get a resonator instead







.
Other than that, I mean it's a 3" system...what did you expect? What kind of muffler are you using? Do you have a cat?


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (seL)*

haha i already fixed that







i have heard a couple vrts that are much quieter, no cat, i was thinking of adding one. Lets just say 4 exhaust tickets later and the cops took the tags off my car and told me to call a tow truck a mile from home. Car is loud, but not terribly loud, its just the ****ty town i live in. The rear muffler is just some Magnaflow, not sure on exact model.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

wow i got 3in dp and 2.5 all the way back with single magnaflow and its quiet. .. . no cat no resonator. .. i up in the air with what i'm going to run with the 3in was going to just run a single muffler, but that mite change now?. .. . .didnt know that 2.5 to 3 was that differnt on sound too


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

Well I'm running 3" from the turbo back. I have 1 cat and no resonator. It's loud of course but not too loud. I think my car was louder when it was n/a.
From my experience Magnaflow mufflers have always been loud. For that reason I have always used Borla mufflers and have one on my current setup. I mean short of adding an additional resonator, you could try to get a different muffler. Although I'm not sure it would be that much more quiet with a new muffler, or at least quiet enough to justify the the cost of a new muffler. 
It could just be the area you are in too. The cops may just be sensitive to loud cars if there aren't many around.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (seL)*

Oh the cops def suck, real small town,plus its just virginia and VA sucks. All the cops know my car, but there is so much other ******* bs that they get away with. My friend has a Borla XS and a cat, its way quieter then mine, i may try that. Justifying the cost of a muffler is nothing opposed to taking the turbo kit off and selling it







Mainly just wanting to see what rear mufflers ppl use, then i can figure out which is the right one to try next.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

Add in another small resonator or a high flow cat. Vibrant has some resos that are about a foot long but really knock down the sound.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (MKII16v)*

Thanks man, just checked that out the "ultra quiet" one. Might have to look into that, anybody running these?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

I just installed one(not even the ultra quiet) on a 540I sport. I was amazed how much sound it took out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (MKII16v)*

i have a 3" turboback, consists of a borla xr1 muffler and a sebring 3" muffler. Parent cant even hear me pulling up


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

3" from turbo to about where the gear shifter is, then 2.5" Techtonics with two borla mufflers from their to the tip.
It is VERY quiet.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

Very quiet system, 3 inch TB, Magnaflow high flow cat and a Magnaflow 14" muffler, no resonator. I have been told the car is too quiet...


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (KubotaPowered)*

3" single muffler, no cat....not quiet. 2.5" with single muffler and cat....quiet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (IwannaGTI)*

see if jetex makes a 3in exhaust that would solve your loud problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (IwannaGTI)*

From my experiance Magnaflow mufflers are a bit louder then some of the other brands out there. I always thought Borlas are pretty quiet might want to try swapping out mufflers to something else. 
Didnt you have your car up for sale awhile ago? Did you decide to keep it? Always liked this car


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (2pt. slo)*

3"DP, 3" resonator pipe to a 3" C2 oap, then a small muffler.
Its loud. Way to loud. But my Bosch 044 fuelpump is louder.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (Death Trap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Death Trap* »_From my experiance Magnaflow mufflers are a bit louder then some of the other brands out there. I always thought Borlas are pretty quiet might want to try swapping out mufflers to something else. 
Didnt you have your car up for sale awhile ago? Did you decide to keep it? Always liked this car









yeah man, wanted to sell it cuz of this problem all together, i can't even drive the car through town. but honestly want to keep it, i will prob try a borla muffler from what people have said and i have heard, and a highflow cat or/and the vibrant resonator. Maybe even spray the rear muffler black, what gets me to is just the visual of the rear muffler when the cop is behind me.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
yeah man, wanted to sell it cuz of this problem all together, i can't even drive the car through town. but honestly want to keep it, i will prob try a borla muffler from what people have said and i have heard, and a highflow cat or/and the vibrant resonator. Maybe even spray the rear muffler black, what gets me to is just the visual of the rear muffler when the cop is behind me.

Glad you are keeping it. I remember the first time I saw that car years ago at Waterfest. I think it had RC's on it back then IIRC 
Try a Borla they tend to quiet things down. II just built a exhaust for a customer with a VR6 and used a Magnaflow and it was a good bit louder then other systems ive built using Borla mufflers.
I got an exhaust ticket when my car was a stock 16v with a TT cat back and a Borla muffler. I was driving normal and just heading to the bank and some cop decided that my exhaust was too loud








kinda funny cause he thought my exhaust was stock casue it was just a plain TT single tip. I guess it comes down to how bored the cops are and how much they want to jam you up


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (The Yoda)*

Chris quit being a puss man up and run open DP


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (BORA RKT)*

i have a full stainless 3" exhaust with no cat, no resonator, and only a 12 or 14" straight through muffler. (i can literally drop a large soup can straight through it). 
my exhaust is pretty quiet.
only thing that makes noise is my open WG dump.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

does a cat quiet exhaust any?


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Is your Turbo VR6 Exhaust Quiet? Need some ideas. (jhayesvw)*

Mike had the borla they did'nt mess with him try it out maybe


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

2.75 jetex is ultra quiet... dump tube is loud. best of both worlds.


----------



## Danza (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (Soupuh)*

get a burns muffler welded in before the magnaflow muffler? 
add another/bigger resonator?


----------

